
OPA: Unified language for web development based on Ocaml. - kssreeram
http://mlstate.com
======
jganetsk
Looks very much like Philip Wadler's Links:
<http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/topics/links.html>

Also, looks like it's done by people active on the OCaml mailing list. They
are smart guys.

Worth checking out.

------
DanielBMarkham
The video wasn't so great -- a lot of generalities and hand-waving, but it's
necessary to have that kind of video to give folks a high level overview.

Loved some of the sample apps, though. "Here's a web page" -> 1 line of code.
"Here's a web page that interacts with the user" -> 2 lines of code. "Here's a
complete Wiki" -> 13 lines of code.

You gotta love ML.

Now for the criticism. I think I would have moved my meta language out into
some kind of hybrid html/xml languages instead of trying to sock too much into
the language layer. I'm more comfortable with templates or DSLs executing
against a server stack layer than an integrated language that tries to
describe it all.

Hope that makes some sense. Lots of dense material I glossed over.

